# conan exiles spielstand weg nach PC Neubau



## batghost29 (3. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen Komplett neuen PC zusammen gebaut. Nach der neu Installation von Win 10, Treibern, Programmen und Spielen
war bei conan exiles der spielstand weg. Ich kann nur noch ein neues Spiel Starten. Habe zwar nur 30 Stunden bis jetzt Gespielt, ist aber 
schade um den Charakter. Zuletzt Gespielt ende August 2020.

Wo wird der Spielstand Gespeichert? Auf der SSD wo das Spiel drauf ist oder bei Steam Online? Habe die Spiel SSD Formatiert und Gelöscht und Verkauft.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Mai 2021)

Wenn du den Steamordner für Spiele auf C: hattest (kein guter Ort), dann ist mit der Neuinstallation auch dein Savegame weg.


----------



## doedelmeister (3. Mai 2021)

Conan Exiles wird doch Onlien auf Servern gespeichert. Aber kann sein, dass da auch mal ein Reset war um allen Spielern wieder gleiche Startchancen zu geben. August ist jetzt ja auch schon halbes Jahr her.


----------

